# Forum Sponsorship Special - 1 year Trial Offer



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 18, 2008)

*Forum Sponsorship Special - 1 year Trial Offer*

MartialTalk and KenpoTalk have hundreds of thousands of visitors each month. For less than 55 cents a day, you can put your business in front of them. We are offering a giant discount to new customers so that they can tap into that huge potential market.


MartialTalk: Regular price $810
KenpoTalk: Regular price $270

Both for only $199!

That's an $881 savings!

*For only $199, you will receive a banner on both Martialtalk and Kenpotalk. *
*Your sponsorship will run for 1 full year. *
*You may purchase up to 2 additional sponsorships for only $199 each, which will also run on both sites.*​
Terms:
- Must be a new sponsor. Existing and previous sponsors are not eligible for this offer.
- Rate is for 1 year.
- Additional years will be at the then current rate.
- Maximum of 3 forums per site.
- Each site may have a different banner.
- You may provide a banner [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]234                        x 60 or we will be happy to create it for you for an additional $25.[/FONT]

*To take advantage of this offer, please contact Bob Hubbard at 716-XXX-XXXX or at webmaster@silverstarsites.net*

_*Offer expires February 28th 2008.*_​


----------

